# I need advice



## wahid22 (Oct 17, 2009)

I want to buy one Glock which will be my first gun. I can not decide between G 19 and G 30 SF. I shot both and liked both. Beside the price difference for rounds, which is the better gun for a first time ower.
Please give me your two cents. Thanks.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Personally I would say 9mm, for precisely the reason you stated, price difference. 9mm is cheaper, cheaper ammo = more practice. Other than that, it really depends on your personal preference. For instance, are you going to be carrying or is it just for home defense? Depending on your build, weight, etc, if you are planning to carry you may be able to hide the G30 better than the G19...really depends on your size I suppose.

Other than that, I'd say either would be a good choice. I've shot both and like them both. I have to say, my friend's G30 is fun to shoot....that sucker puts out a pretty big fireball for such a little package.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Thanatos said:


> Personally I would say 9mm, for precisely the reason you stated, price difference. 9mm is cheaper, cheaper ammo = *more practice.*


Agreed for the reason I bolded right there. Considering it's your first gun, plenty of practice should be a high priority for you.

KG


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I would normally recommend a 9mm for a new shooter. But if you have already shot the G30 and liked it, and ammo price is not a concern, I say go with a .45. I consider the 9mm to be a very good compromise, to be used when a .45 is not appropriate, for whatever reason.

I have 9mm's and .45's, and for self-defense, or just for pure fun, I will always go with the .45, if I can.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

Buy the G19. Ammo is plentiful and it'll be a lot easier to sell it if you change your mind.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

You don't need advice...YOU NEED A G19!!!!


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

Make sure you buy a good holster to go with it. I recommend the Sparks VMII or Summer Comfort.


----------

